# My BSH Boy Claude



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Helloe Everyone, 
I just wanted pop a couple of pictures on to introduce Claude. 

The last photo in the link below is a breeder photo taken when he was about six weeks old.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Gawgus beautiful lovely!

What more can i say! 

oh can i have him!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

kellyrich said:


> Gawgus beautiful lovely!
> 
> What more can i say!
> 
> oh can i have him!!


Thanks!


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Helloe Everyone,
> I just wanted pop a couple of pictures on to introduce Claude.
> 
> The last photo in the link below is a breeder photo taken when he was about six weeks old.


beautiful cat, how old is he? x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

martap said:


> beautiful cat, how old is he? x


Thanks, he will be two in June. He was weighed yesterday and is 5.2 kgs so I am hoping that this means he will be really big and solid by the time he reaches maturity.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your cats they look so cute
mine he is sat on my bed right now &#128049;!
He is called willow but sorry I'm a newbie I don't now how to send a pic &#128560;


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hes lovely


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow claud is absolutely beautiful:001_wub:
i love the last pic, he looks especially handsome there!:001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow claud is absolutely beautiful:001_wub:
> i love the last pic, he looks especially handsome there!:001_tt1:


Thank you, I love Leo by the way - he is gorgeous.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Truly stunning kitty


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Claude is stunning:001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I love British. They are just lovely in looks and personality.
He is a stunner and I am sure he will be a big Boy!

Here are my two. 
Chloe is the bio blue tortie and Archie is a Lilac British


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Oh I love British. They are just lovely in looks and personality.
> He is a stunner and I am sure he will be a big Boy!
> 
> Here are my two.
> Chloe is the bio blue tortie and Archie is a Lilac British


They are really lovely, Chloe has such a beautifully shaped face and Archie looks just like my sisters bsh.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Claude is gorgeous, looks like a cuddly teddy bear,_


----------

